# Advice on how to resign



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey guys, I currently work at Kmart as a casual an I've been there just over a year but I am thinking about quitting and I'm not sure how to go about it. All the career websites are of little help because they are mainly directed at adults with full time jobs and such. 
I know I have to write a letter, but I dont know how much notice I have to give to them. I also don't know how to give them the letter. Do I just leave it on someone's desk? At my work I can never know if a boss is going to be around or jn a meeting or what. 
Sorry this is a bit random but I'm looking for some advice as I'm freakjng out about it a bit! Thanks.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

First of all make sure this is really want you want to do. Jobs are so hard to find.

As a manager for 17 years, if you want just write a letter saying that as of this date___________, you are giving your two week notice. You have enjoyed working for the company and you would like to thank them for the opportunity to be employed there. 

I am not sure with a big company like that if you would give it to your direct manager or to the Human Resource manager. I would as your direct manager if she wants it. make sure you give at least a two week notice so you are not put on a NO REHIRE list. You never want to burn bridges.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm still in high school and I don't need a job, all it was was extra money for myself really. 

Thanks. 
I don't know who does Human Resources at work :/ 
I'm not sure how formal I should make it. I have a fairly good relationship with my bosses but I'm worried they'll make me feel guilty or something, I don't know. This is my first job ever eek


----------



## sbhministry (Oct 12, 2012)

I was at a big corporation for 20 years and worked at many levels including manager. When I was a manager my boss said if someone want to quit, help them leave as soon as possible including paying them for their two week notice if necessary. I thought it a little harsh but knew that when I left the two weeks wasn't needed. I gave two days with the permission of my boss. I was a. Engineer tech. When I left. I would have an open discussion with your immediate supervisor. If he isn't handy leave a note that you need to talk to him. He may not require anything in writing and if you have no urgency, you might offer to stay until he has a replacement. He/ she may say you can leave right away now that Christmas is over.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

If they have temps hired for the Christmas season, they might prefer notice soon enough to retain one of them for your slot, instead of laying them off and then having to rehire.

Bob


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

A polite letter giving a 2 week notice should be fine. Doesn't have to be formal. I would hand it to your boss. Sweetgoats gave you a good one to use.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I may wait until I can find him not busy so I can have a talk. Mum is trying to convince me I'll miss working and having extra money but I want to focus on my last year of school and getting my drivers license. 

Bob - I work in a big place with a lot of people I don't think I'll be missed 

Thanks for the help  I've figured two weeks notice is the standard time frame.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Don't worry about it. Quitting is no big deal. People quit jobs at places like Kmart all the time. If you are really worried they will try to make you feel guilty, then just come prepared with a response, such as "I am really busy at school right now and just do not have time to work right now". But honestly, I doubt they would make you feel guilty--lots of people need a job and there are plenty of applications. Just follow the other's advice, give 2 week notice. Lots of folks don't do that so giving proper notice shows maturity and opens the door to be rehired when you are older and must earn money to live on.


----------

